# Pick your stoner/doom band name here



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2015)

Stoner Rock Band Name Generator

I have to admit I had some fun with this thing.

Lost Universe. 
I dig that, like I might be the only guitar player in a lost universe. Heavy, man.

Also, 
Radiation Age =good
Freedom Shaman = what?
Power Magnet = nope
Slow Thorn = Christian tendencies
Scorpio Kingdom = Zodiac weirdness
Pale Hag = cool
Super Giant = sounds like poverty beverage at local white trash convenience store
Elephant Cell = would use
Earth Medicine = peyote = ....in YUP
Sleep ............ = mafia mentality, opposite stoner mentality = nope
Fire Funeral = the death of fire and the ultimate disregard for Prometheus and what he gave for us goddammit
Cold Palace = dig this
Evil Fog = Stephen King story = maybe
Echo Hallucination = this is ....in DOPE and I'm claiming it for the gingers only stoner/doom band I wanna form. Nobody touches this.
Low 13 = this could work...

This thing is fun and I could do this for awhile. Gonna pass it on to a friend putting together a stoner group....be funny if they just sat around doing this for an evening and picked a name out of this.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 15, 2015)

The names I got all sucked, with the possible exception of Ice Kundalini. Fun way to kill some time, though.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 15, 2015)

Cosmic Diablo
Bone Meadow
Infernal Kingdom

This is awesome!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 15, 2015)

Astro Clan Mad Trip
Idiot Tornado 
Ass Donkey = redundant
Sperm Motherfvcker = okay Ive had enough


----------



## Brodessa (Jan 15, 2015)

I think my favorite one I got, and my now legitimate future band name is: 

Hooka Paradise


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 15, 2015)

Gamma Frost...I actually really like it


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2015)

Leuchty said:


> Cosmic Diablo
> Bone Meadow
> Infernal Kingdom
> 
> This is awesome!



Dude, Bone Meadow rules....I love that one!



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Gamma Frost...I actually really like it



Images of a really cold Incredible Hulk now...


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bone X = ...huh?
Angel Rite = not bad
Astro Giant = not bad I suppose
Thunder Yeti =


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 15, 2015)

Infernal Mustache
Maximum Horse


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2015)

Cause why would you want Minimum Horse....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 16, 2015)

Infinite Caravan = ?
Deep Shade = sounds like a drag queen band 
Grand Thorn = ?
Witch Death = I'd use this 
Woolly Load = 
Lead Moon = This is okay, but not amazing
Deaf Rock = For me this isn't a band name, it's a way of life.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> Infinite Caravan = ?


= the ultimate Sleep cover band name.


----------



## larry (Jan 16, 2015)

Black Cell = would actually form a band under this one.  
Witch Birth
Karmic Titan
Negative Wall = close second  
Sleep Church
Psychedelic Sorcerer


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2015)

Radiation Landslide = AWESOME
Burning Funeral = not bad
Elysian Haze = pretty cool sounding


----------



## Xaios (Jan 16, 2015)

Hate Sabbath = ultimate stereotype name
Dirty Smoke = Definite stoner metal
Lucifer Kundalini = Wat?
Alien Cult = Awesome
Gas Shield = 
Cyclone Ritual = Actually kinda cool
Wicked Pod = Dunno what to think
Dirty Death = I don't even...


*BITCH SMOKE*


Crystal Doom = I could see it, sort of a more MDM/Doom band name...
Ultimate Chaos = I guarantee someone's used it already
Echo Machine = Yawn
Plutonium Wench = A most intriguing mental image
Bitch Bird = A slightly more disturbing mental image
Grand Smasher = 
Pill Fiend = DEFINITE stoner metal
Negative Chasm = shark has been jumped
Alien Escape = Anything with aliens is automatically a better name than 75% of other names
Mushroom X = Ho man, THAT is a viable stoner metal name if I've ever heard one.
Magick Son = Wut?
Wax Inferno = More vibrant imagery
Sonic Voyage = Probably an album title from a 70s prog rock band
Angel Rising = Christian doom metal
Naked Queen = Doom metal covers of Freddie Mercury?
Elysian Snake = Nothing.
Sir Rite = Again, I've got nothing.
Spiral Gathering = I can't think of the word spiral in a band name without thinking of Spiral Architect.
Spiral Landslide = COMBO
Magick Inferno = ultra-generic
Monolithic Circle = Kinda cool


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2015)

Decided to give it a 2nd go:

Ether Fog = Awesome medieval fantasy doom name
Celtic Smoke = Not bad. I am Irish after all haha
Nude Landing = PFFFTTTHAHAHHAHA
Golden Voyage = not bad
Gravity Donkey = wat
Black Plague = guaranteed taken already
Leper Field = this one's pretty badass
Atom Stone = its ok
Cyclone Crone = good song title if we were The Sword
Hair Revolution = What is this, the 80s?
Volcanic Universe = pretty dope
Maximum Horse = hahaha
Infinite Haze = ENGAGE ULTIMATE SLEEP WORSHIP
Cactus 13 = peyote: hell yes
Radiation Cult = YES
Psychedelic Cataclysm = fvcking legendary level
Acid Gathering = pretty cool
Molten Mana = WoW Doom lol
Monolithic Virgin = Best Christian doom name ever
Ass Justice = PPPPPPPFFTTTFTFTFTFTHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
Armored Landscape = post apocalyptic doom
Lava Hombre = Let's start a Mexican doom band
Dark Motherfvcker = I think I knew a goth kid that called himself this


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Sun Warning = bad-assery
Gas Age = Steampunk
Blood Gypsy = pretty good
Sleep Judge = sounds like a comic book character
Hair Titan = doom metal infused with hair metal? Maybe
Laser Feast = PEW PEW
Weird Warlord
Super Mountain = BIGGEST MOUNTAIN
Iron Mirror = Because every maiden needs a mirror
Fuzz Window = Is this a guitar pedal?
Weird Mandala = eh...
Gloom Cowboy = Emo Doom Metal
Deaf King = I suppose it'd be hard to give him advice
Ozium Eclipse = Air so fresh it came from Bel Air
Peyote Inferno = OMG, I'M DYING AT THIS ONE, YES!!!!
Ghost Priestess = Best crossover band
Witch Hag = I don't know how to properly respond to this redundancy redundancy
Acid Mammoth = Doom metal's spirit animal!!
Solid Lake = Lake? LAKE? LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!
Deaf Riot = It was a quiet riot
Strange Smoke = When weed goes bad
Angel Magnet = This generator gets some damn good Christian metal band names. 
Captain Yeti = The most fictitious of captains!
Solid Whore = PFFFHAHAHAHAHAA
Lava Justice = Win!

I had way too much fun with this. Some of these I'd actually consider for legit band names. xD


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2015)

^fvcking dying at the "Solid Lake" one

PWING! What was that?!


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 16, 2015)

Leather Meadow ( haha Love it but no..)

Cactus Accumulator (No But I like thinking what a band with this name would sound like)

Ozium Seed (??)

Dread Lagoon (Actually kind of like it)

Ghost Landscape hbang: Seriously might use this!!)



ps: The final one I just got is "Sperm Cosmonaut" ....lets leave it at that.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Finally got my internet to stop hating me.

For the band name LAVA JUSTICE


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2015)

Radiation Hallucination

MOTHER FVCKING DIBS ON THIS MOTHER FVCKER


----------



## ShiftKey (Jan 16, 2015)

Considering my user name here Im surprised the first one it gave me was magick savant ^^


----------



## Joose (Jan 16, 2015)

First one I got was...

Wax Goblin

I'll stick with it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Burning Motherfvcker!!! Haha, this thing is the best generator ever!!! XD


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2015)

My buddy just won. Game over. We can all go home.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 16, 2015)

Hammer Sect = sounds more like a brutal death metal band
Dirty Judge = I feel dirty from the mental image 
White Sheild (sp) = good for an NSBM band I guess...
Fast Hallucination = que?
Eternal Widow = brvtal \m/,
Crystal Death = oh my lord this is the best stoner metal band name ever. 
Weed Idol = high school stoner band name fo sho
Twin Age = "twins, Basil!"
Cosmic Donkey =  holy shit I want to make this a psychedelic rock band
Monster Church = rawr 
Purple King = pimp as f**k
Bone Rock = this should be the name of an entire genre of music that makes you wanna f**k.

Also I would totally use Pale Hag, Deaf King, or Elephant Cell.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 16, 2015)

Lava Wizard, fvck yeah
Bone Bastard, pretty good
Hammer Priestess, absolutely not
Burning Giant, pretty awesome
Weed Tornado, pls no
Liquid Mammoth, stoner as fvck
Laser Giant, trying too hard
Ass Temple, wat

This is golden, man.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

Man, some of this is pure stoner comedy gold! You guys got some great stuff going here.


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

Leper Horse - aite
Cyclops Horn - Blood Mountain-only Mastodon cover band?
Elephant Beyond - see above 
Holy Duke - eh
Cyclops Revolution - stoner-dance!
Orange King - actually a juice product
Ass Mind - 
Freedom Mind - stereofail
Naked Bride - AWWWW YEEEEEE
Paranoid Children - tryhard
Pale Flight - pretty good
Cactus Diablo - what are we, the acid pusher in Anchorman 3?
Hammer Ride - Sword song
Gravity Order - eh
Big Sect - nop
Orange Lake - almost cool.
Clay Lamb - this is neat
Dark Equinox - this is pretty classic
Grave Fog - also almost cool
Lost Corridor - this could be sweet, but probably better as a song name
Quartz Paradise - dumb

okay I'm running out of witticisms, time to do real work now. But I'm fvcking keeping Naked Bride.

P.S. okay this is lol - Woolly Kundalini


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

Orange Lake and Grave Fog kicked ass. Both of em. I'd use either.


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I like Grave Fog too.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 16, 2015)

Sperm Lagoon... That doesn't seem like a good name tbh.

Also: Woolly Warning... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 16, 2015)

I've tried a few times, my best so far has to be Elephant Load haha

EDIT: Dinosaur Lord aint bad

Ghost A.D.? Hmm sounds pretty familiar


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2015)

Got a few that could be legit names;

God Corridor

Zodiac Beyond

Liquid Mountain

Dark Goliath

Psychedelic Pilot

Nuclear Kingdom

Ether Morning


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

God Corridor, Psychedelic Pilot and Ether Morning are *awesome*.


----------



## DredFul (Jan 16, 2015)

Mushroom Nod
Big Seed
Shadow Vortex- That's pretty bad ass
Dirty Wind- Not bad
Deep Eater
Negative Bomb
Nordic Paradise
Eternal Trip- My friends favourite
Nude Vortex
Beat Clan
Lucifer Cult- I cracked up so hard 
Devil Trip


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sperm Tentacle


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 16, 2015)

White Fog - Yes
Desert Chamber - Yes
Hammer Shaman - power violence / funeral doom? yes please.
Zombie Lord - Yes
Drunk Virgin - No
Dread Window - Maybe
Purple Dawn - Yes
Monolithic Mustache - WTF...


----------



## Taylor (Jan 16, 2015)

Monolithic Eye
Human Tornado- Goregrind sounding
Holy Theatre- Nope
Liquid Cathedral- sounds drug related 
Idiot Window- I need one of these at work. When somebody is being stupid they can't leave through the door, they have to use the idiot window.
Armored Age- Sounds badass
Sleep Tree- Interesting
Black Eclipse- Redundant
Ancient Wench- Ha!
Ass Landslide- 
Neon Hallucination- Also sounds drug related
Dope Gobblin- Dibs
Peyote Lotus- 
Captain Donkey- Dibs


----------



## androponic (Jan 16, 2015)

Peyote Palace
Neon Chaos
Zombie Landscape
Dirty Palace
Karmic Beyond
Naked Funeral
Witch Universe
Purple Cowboy
Angel Warlock 
Hooka Spine
Wax Goliath
Goblin Pu$$y


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 16, 2015)

This is my favourite thread.


----------



## SD83 (Jan 16, 2015)

Captain Future
Dinosaur Messiah 
Drunk ............
Cactus Mastermind
Well...  There is a ton of cool band names to be found there and a ton of hilarious ones. My favourite is still Idiot Tornado.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 16, 2015)

High Circle
Celestial Baby
Opium Eater
Sleep Trap
Blind Gypsy
Holy Sword
Cactus Magus


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

High Circle and Blind Gypsy are pretty sweet.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 16, 2015)

Nude Gathering, don't mind if I do.
Burning Order, sounds pretty old school death
Bitch Lotus, hahahaha
Elephant Motherfvcker
White Wizard, pretty stoner/sludge/doom
Cosmic Goliath, pretty cool
Angel Whore, whoa man, calm down
Silver Plague, pretty death
Monolithic A.D., sounds like drone/doom
Speed Gobblin, 70's prog much
Mushroom Cloud, not even mad
God Run, I would be saying that if people were to actually listen to my music
Ass Medicine, wat


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 16, 2015)

asher said:


> High Circle and Blind Gypsy are pretty sweet.



Yea I definitely like those two. And Cactus Magus for some reason.


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

Cactus Magus is awesome but super lolsy at the same time


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 16, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> *Monolithic A.D.* sounds like drone/doom



Holy crapballs. I must start playing guitar again, and form another band...

EDIT:

Seriously, dibs, bitches.


----------



## Matx (Jan 16, 2015)

asher said:


> Cactus Magus is awesome but super lolsy at the same time



now I just want to start a band called "super lolsy"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 16, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> Holy crapballs. I must start playing guitar again, and form another band...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Seriously, dibs, bitches.



Hey, I said it first


----------



## asher (Jan 16, 2015)

Matx said:


> now I just want to start a band called "super lolsy"



A proud entry in "Trollcore".


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 16, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Hey, I said it first



I called dibs. It's legal.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 16, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> I called dibs. It's legal.



But... But... D'ahw


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2015)

Monolithic Horse.

I would actually use that.

EDIT: Here's some more good ones.

Maximum Donkey
Ass Thorn
Axe Plague
Hate Goat
Opium Rising
Woolly Ship
Hammer Planet (That's actually amazing)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> But... But... D'ahw



Dude start a band called Leviathan B.C.

Winning


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 16, 2015)

Blank Son.

Gon' use that.


----------



## Joose (Jan 17, 2015)

It's amazing how many combinations are actually within this generator. And even more amazing, is how many of them I'd use for multiple types of metal bands

Cactus Frost
Ass Trip
Solar King
Gravity Goat
Elephant Cult
*Armored Mammoth*
Lucifer Vacuum
Alien Smasher
Cosmic Lake
Paranoid Mirror
Wench Box
Demon Meadow
Eternal Lamb
Weed Galaxy
Earth Planet


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 17, 2015)

^I dig on 'Wench Box'


----------



## Joose (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just wondering what the mirror is paranoid about. Seeing its own reflection, because it will be endless?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 17, 2015)

That would freak me the .... out.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 17, 2015)

Cosmic Tomb.

Holy shit I love that.

I'm already in a sludge/doom band called Telepath but Cosmic Tomb is damn good.


----------



## monkeybike (Jan 17, 2015)

I got:

Bitch Children
Ass Inducer
Bad Whore


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 17, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Echo Hallucination = this is ....in DOPE and I'm claiming it for the gingers only stoner/doom band I wanna form. Nobody touches this.



Ginger stoner doom guy checking in. I already know a ginger drummer, lets get this shit started

Some of mine:
Brain Ship
War Spine
Bitch Warrior
Reality Smasher
Cactus Sorcerer
Sir Children
Drunk Doom
Hair Wall
Last Messiah
Time Plague
Dope Diablo
Zombie Lake
Pill Horse


----------



## Taylor (Jan 17, 2015)

Lucifer Mammoth
God Donkey
Volcanic Goat
Idiot Haze
...

...

...

Monolithic Motherfvcker...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 18, 2015)

My favorite one I got was Leather Lamb. I think of a sheep in a gimp suit LMAO


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 18, 2015)

i got was 'ass frost'


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 18, 2015)

Dibs on Demon Eater.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 18, 2015)

Pacificist Hippie Sleeper Cell
Protofog Immaculate
March of the Gourds

...oh wait, are we supposed to be using the link? I'm just making this stuff up...I'm doing it wrong..._(hangs head in shame)_...


----------



## asher (Jan 18, 2015)

March of the Gourds


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't even know why I find that so funny. In Russia, joke tells you.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 18, 2015)

Space Planet
Peyote Haze
Gravity Traveler


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 18, 2015)

Volcanic Priestess
Silver Ray
Wooly Sect
High Age
Dead Tentacle
Maximum Idol 
Low Yeti


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 18, 2015)

MetalGravy said:


> Volcanic Priestess
> Maximum *Idle*


This could actually work as like a desert rock band or something.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 19, 2015)

My favorite that I got is Zen Circus, we could dress up as Buddhist Monk Clowns.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2015)

Round 2!

Celtic Lyceum- nope
Cyclops Torch- don't give one eyed things acetylene, m'kay?
Nordic Ride- don't hate this
Demon Hallucination- yeah, I might use this one
Dream Sister-decent
*Acid Birth- hell to the YEAH*
*Cold Landscape-this sounds rather tragic and I'd use it*
Magick Snake- nah
Elysian Mind- pretentious
Sir Magus- this one is a maybe
Wax Cataclysm- least you could just melt the cataclysm down...
Atom Chasm- not bad at all
Last Clan- sounds tragic as well, would use
*Pill Well- yup...love this one*
Ether Mind- kind of pretentious, this one is borderline
Demon Tree- would use
Radiation Ditch- classified officially as a maybe

Still fun!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 24, 2015)

leper cathedral.

oh god yes.


----------

